# Need help with soft shelled eggs



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

My 4 year old cockatiel laid a soft egg today. (It's not fertile, she's the only bird). She has always laid healthy eggs and this is the first one that came out deformed. I need advice on what to do. I bought her liquid vitamin D3 concentrate, and I am also supplementing her with calcium in the form of crushed eggshells. Lately, she has lost interest in her pellets and green vegetables and is eating seeds, eggs, nutriberries, and human food like brown rice. Do you think that is why she developed a calcium deficiency? And do you think these supplements will help, or should I take her to the vet for a calcium shot? She usually lays a second egg 2 days later, so I am very worried. Thanks.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Does she have access to full spectrum lighting or unfiltered sunlight (not through a window)?


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

No she doesn't. I take her outside sometimes but she hates the outdoors. That's why I thought that giving her a D3 supplement would act faster.. She's due to lay another egg in 2 days and I want to prevent another soft egg as much as I can.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would probably consult with the vet for the short term, but take a look at the info here for possible longer term solutions: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27549


----------



## CookieTiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok thanks. I will call the vet tomorrow and look at the article you posted. Do you recommend any good full spectrum lights? Way too many to choose from on Amazon.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the ZooMed AvianSun one, but there's a good discussion of different products in the link too. 

Disclaimer: I have never had an egg layer, so I can't provide personal experience on whether the light I have helped with egg formation.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

What brand of bulb to buy will depend on what lighting fixture you use. For my tiels I used Zoomed Avian sun bubls and lamp. For the finches, I have a ceiling fixture and use the 4" bulbs by Philips.


----------

